# Feb 1~~~CD1~~~ buddies anyone?



## Bonnie1990

On to a new cycle
Day one
Who's with me? :headspin:


----------



## alison29

Hi, I will be your buddy! I am on cd 15 though if that is not too far off. So what are you trying this cycle to help fertility?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Hi Alison,
I am doing the same as last really. Temping, charting and OPK. 
It was first month off pill this last cycle so I am going to blame it on that. 
I really thought I made it this past cycle with cramps and ib. Anyway...am considering a supplement maybe. 

How about you? If you are at cd15 are you now on TWW? Have you ov yet?


----------



## alison29

I think I o on CD 11. I almost missed it. I am taking chinese herbs so the date moved up at least 4 days and progesterone cream (OTC). I am going to start charting next cycle. I read your journal you may not need anything with your track record okay keep me posted.


----------



## Bonnie1990

How many months are you TTC?
Where do you live? US or UK?

Haha thanks for reading. 
I am also going to try not to obsess this month-lol


----------



## alison29

Well i have been actively ttc for a year no birth control for 3 yrs. I live in Florida US.
Good not obsessing it is usually those months people forget about it they are knocked up. Where are you at?


----------



## Bonnie1990

I'm in New York (not the city) 
I wish temping wasn't such a great tool. 
Its a constant thing to have to do. 
I guess I'll stop when I'm knocked up! Lol


----------



## alison29

Bonnie1990 said:


> I'm in New York (not the city)
> I wish temping wasn't such a great tool.
> Its a constant thing to have to do.
> I guess I'll stop when I'm knocked up! Lol

I am sorry if you already said what number child is this? I have become quite focused (aka obsessed) with all this temping will be just one more thing i can do! IT will be my first cycle to temp. That is if no one wakes me up in the middle of hte night. My little son keeps getting nose bleeds woke me up to show me the blood last night. The daycare called me to day about it and i hope i didn't sound bitchy , I said he is getting nose bleeds because he is always picking his nose! :) gross TMI but to make a short story long I don't think you can be getting up at night and have proper temps in the morning.


----------



## Bonnie1990

alison29 said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> I'm in New York (not the city)
> I wish temping wasn't such a great tool.
> Its a constant thing to have to do.
> I guess I'll stop when I'm knocked up! Lol
> 
> I am sorry if you already said what number child is this? I have become quite focused (aka obsessed) with all this temping will be just one more thing i can do! IT will be my first cycle to temp. That is if no one wakes me up in the middle of hte night. My little son keeps getting nose bleeds woke me up to show me the blood last night. The daycare called me to day about it and i hope i didn't sound bitchy , I said he is getting nose bleeds because he is always picking his nose! :) gross TMI but to make a short story long I don't think you can be getting up at night and have proper temps in the morning.Click to expand...

This will be my 3rd. 4th for DB. Our first. 
I am up several times to the bathroom and still seemed to temp ok

You can see my chart below. 
Just try and keep the time consistent and before your feet hit the floor. 

No tmi with little kids! Or much else on these boards for that matter!


----------



## kristix

Hi guys, I would like to join in if there is room for one more :)
I am on cd 1 today and ready to go, last cycle was a total let down.

I have been trying for about 6 months. 
I am going on 4 years married trying for our first.
I live in california now...(i did live in upstate ny when i was younger:)


I temp and use opks
I have a really wacky cycle - I have been averaging 40 - 50 days long, then last month i was only 32 days, so the opks are really helpful, that and checkin for ewcm.

I am totally obsessive with this whole baby making thing....so having people to go through it with means a lot to me :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

kristix said:


> Hi guys, I would like to join in if there is room for one more :)
> I am on cd 1 today and ready to go, last cycle was a total let down.
> 
> I have been trying for about 6 months.
> I am going on 4 years married trying for our first.
> I live in california now...(i did live in upstate ny when i was younger:)
> 
> 
> I temp and use opks
> I have a really wacky cycle - I have been averaging 40 - 50 days long, then last month i was only 32 days, so the opks are really helpful, that and checkin for ewcm.
> 
> I am totally obsessive with this whole baby making thing....so having people to go through it with means a lot to me :)

Hi Kristix!
Of course you are welcome!
I am a newbie-only on month 2....but ready to go as well
I also temp and use opk.
Where upstate did you grow up?

I am so obsessed with ttc....I have met some wonderful ladies on here which is great because i don't have anyone here to talk to and well....DB just doesn't get all of it! lol

:dust:


----------



## kristix

Haha I don't even bother talkin to my husband about babies .... he totally doesn't get all that goes into it...all he needs to know is when we need to have sex :)

I grew up in the albany area from like middle school till grad from high school. Where are u?


----------



## Bonnie1990

I live an hour south in Kingston currently, and have spent most of my life in the Hudson Valley.


----------



## marathongirl

Hi everyone I hope there is room for me here as well. I am 42 and have been TTC for 9 months. I am cd1 but had a positive test this am and then af came this afternoon. It's so frustrating this is the 3rd chemical pregnancy I have had with my mc that makes 4 pregnancies in 9 months. I am temping and using opk's as well. I know now when I am pregnant but it won't stick. Of course doctors say that it's because of my age. I hate that and won't accept that for a second. I am totally in for this next cycle!!! I am going to start some herbs that might help?


----------



## kristix

Wow marathongirl, that must be so frusterating! It will stick though! I know it. I am excited to have ya join us! I fel really good about this month.


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> Hi everyone I hope there is room for me here as well. I am 42 and have been TTC for 9 months. I am cd1 but had a positive test this am and then af came this afternoon. It's so frustrating this is the 3rd chemical pregnancy I have had with my mc that makes 4 pregnancies in 9 months. I am temping and using opk's as well. I know now when I am pregnant but it won't stick. Of course doctors say that it's because of my age. I hate that and won't accept that for a second. I am totally in for this next cycle!!! I am going to start some herbs that might help?

Welcome marathon. 
I also have a feeling this is a good month 
You will get a sticky beam yet!

Has dh been tested? I have been reading how older sperm can have other issues aside from the usual mobility and count, just like eggs do. 

Just a thought!
Welcome!


----------



## skweek35

Hi Bonnie, 

I am also CD4 today. 
We are going onto our 11th cycle. 
We have booked our wedding for April 6th next year and would love to have 1 baba before then. Oh and I would love to have some time between having baba and wedding to get back into shape!! Lets hope it works out that way! Otherwise I will have to make sure there are a few months I DON'T fall preggers - really dont want to be heavily preggers at my wedding as I have my dress already.


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> Hi Bonnie,
> 
> I am also CD4 today.
> We are going onto our 11th cycle.
> We have booked our wedding for April 6th next year and would love to have 1 baba before then. Oh and I would love to have some time between having baba and wedding to get back into shape!! Lets hope it works out that way! Otherwise I will have to make sure there are a few months I DON'T fall preggers - really dont want to be heavily preggers at my wedding as I have my dress already.

Hiya skweek!
Congrats on the wedding and here is to a lucky month for us all!


----------



## skweek35

Ditto to that!!! 
Bring on the :bfp:'s


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks Bonnie and Skweek! Cd2 so right with you guys. We will all get there I know it. As for dh he did have a as and they said it was all fine but I have him taking supplements too!! Fx'd for all of us for a sticky bean


----------



## twist5

Hi marathongirl
am cd2 with you
think it is postitive you are ovulating and getting preg - am really sure you will get a sticky bean soon. 
:dust:


----------



## marathongirl

twist5 said:


> Hi marathongirl
> am cd2 with you
> think it is postitive you are ovulating and getting preg - am really sure you will get a sticky bean soon.
> :dust:

Thanks Twist! I noticed you've had a few losses as well. So sorry:hugs: it is so hard but it does keep me going knowing that I can get pregnant. My cycle is finally getting back to normal after my mc in Nov. Fx'd for us


----------



## akerie

I hope that I'm not intruding, when I was TTC I took folic acid and baby aspirin and inconjunction with OPK and proping my hips after we BD for an hour, I was pregnany rather quickly.

Goodluck to all of you ladies and I hope that you get the BFP's all of you so deserve.


----------



## marathongirl

akerie said:


> I hope that I'm not intruding, when I was TTC I took folic acid and baby aspirin and inconjunction with OPK and proping my hips after we BD for an hour, I was pregnany rather quickly.
> 
> Goodluck to all of you ladies and I hope that you get the BFP's all of you so deserve.

Congrats! I know it will happen for all of us. Unfortunately for me I seem to get pregnant but it hasn't been a sticky one yet:shrug:


----------



## Bonnie1990

I am taking a prenatal now for 4 months with folic acid. Might add a baby aspirin. Not the first time I have heard that. Simple once a day and inexpensive enough. Worth a shot. As far as after bd I just stay in bed and don't get up. Maybe I'd time passes I'll get the pillows out. I'm just not there yet 
Thanks for the advice and congrats on your little boy!


----------



## skweek35

akerie said:


> I hope that I'm not intruding, when I was TTC I took folic acid and baby aspirin and inconjunction with OPK and proping my hips after we BD for an hour, I was pregnany rather quickly.
> 
> Goodluck to all of you ladies and I hope that you get the BFP's all of you so deserve.

Thanks for the motivation akerie, 
I've been taking folic acid but not tried the baby aspirin yet. Am I right in thinking it thins out the CM?


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> akerie said:
> 
> 
> I hope that I'm not intruding, when I was TTC I took folic acid and baby aspirin and inconjunction with OPK and proping my hips after we BD for an hour, I was pregnany rather quickly.
> 
> Goodluck to all of you ladies and I hope that you get the BFP's all of you so deserve.
> 
> Thanks for the motivation akerie,
> I've been taking folic acid but not tried the baby aspirin yet. Am I right in thinking it thins out the CM?Click to expand...

Cough syrup (guafenesin) thins cm. aspirin thins the blood.


----------



## marathongirl

Good morning ladies. WE are all waiting for o so I have my fx'd for all of us. What kind of bd schedule do you ladies try? I know it sounds weird but do you bd every day or every second day leading to o? I have tried both and both have worked. I find I always get a bit stressed as o approaches deciding what to do. My dh is game for anything thankfully.Let me know what you think


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> Good morning ladies. WE are all waiting for o so I have my fx'd for all of us. What kind of bd schedule do you ladies try? I know it sounds weird but do you bd every day or every second day leading to o? I have tried both and both have worked. I find I always get a bit stressed as o approaches deciding what to do. My dh is game for anything thankfully.Let me know what you think

Every other day is what we did last month but over too many days. Now that I know better I can narrow it down. Ff has me fertile 13-16. We probably won't be able to bd on Monday so def tues vday-maybe wed and again Thursday. 

Right now I'll take almost anything after 3 weeks of nada :grr:

You guys?


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie1990 said:
 

> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies. WE are all waiting for o so I have my fx'd for all of us. What kind of bd schedule do you ladies try? I know it sounds weird but do you bd every day or every second day leading to o? I have tried both and both have worked. I find I always get a bit stressed as o approaches deciding what to do. My dh is game for anything thankfully.Let me know what you think
> 
> Every other day is what we did last month but over too many days. Now that I know better I can narrow it down. Ff has me fertile 13-16. We probably won't be able to bd on Monday so def tues vday-maybe wed and again Thursday.
> 
> Right now I'll take almost anything after 3 weeks of nada :grr:
> 
> You guys?Click to expand...

 
We usually BD every other day starting the day after AF leaves. 
Think I might pay Boots a visit to get a few digi OPK's to pin point OV this cycle. I usually OV between CD 16 - 18. So that should be between 16 to 18 Feb this cycle. So will definately be in fertile period most of next week


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks ladies! WE will all be pretty similar in timing. Valentine's should be a good day in every way!


----------



## twist5

every other day for me also, from from about day 12 til day 20 - have slightly irregular periods so hard to pin down to a just a few days. 

Will start TTC Valentine's day this month - hopefully we will all get V day babies - you never know!
:dust:


----------



## marathongirl

twist5 said:


> every other day for me also, from from about day 12 til day 20 - have slightly irregular periods so hard to pin down to a just a few days.
> 
> Will start TTC Valentine's day this month - hopefully we will all get V day babies - you never know!
> :dust:

I hope so! Do you use opk as well? I think I will try every second day and then also the day of pos opk and the day after which should be o day:shrug: we will both be cd12 on Valentine's Day!


----------



## faithmum

Hi there, 

My CD 1 was January 28 so I think we're close. I just joined this site today. I'm 45 with 3 middle schoolers and am ttc again. Sometimes I question where my brain is but my heart won't let go of this desire. We've been trying for 4 months. I m/c last April after ttc for 4 months and then took a break for a while. 

Hope I'm not getting in too late. I just got a + on a OPK yesterday so guess I'm entering into the dreaded tww.


----------



## twist5

welcome faithmum - good luck staying sane with the 2ww - i get crazy lately testing every day near the end of it!

marathongirl - that's cool we are the same days!
I've had a go with the OPK before and got a bit fed up as they are so expensive and as i have irregular cycles have to use loads of them to cover all my possible high LH (most fertile) days. Also have read that they are unreliable and if your LH peak is really brief then you can miss it (unless you do two tests a day - but that would cost even more so not keen on that!)


----------



## marathongirl

twist5 said:


> welcome faithmum - good luck staying sane with the 2ww - i get crazy lately testing every day near the end of it!
> 
> marathongirl - that's cool we are the same days!
> I've had a go with the OPK before and got a bit fed up as they are so expensive and as i have irregular cycles have to use loads of them to cover all my possible high LH (most fertile) days. Also have read that they are unreliable and if your LH peak is really brief then you can miss it (unless you do two tests a day - but that would cost even more so not keen on that!)

Welcome Faithmum:flower:
I know what you mean with the opk's.I only test once a day and have always caught the surge. I also know that I will ovulate day 13-15 so only start using them cd12. I just like to know the pos day and sure I bd the day I have a pos opk but as you said if you are bd'ng every second day you are likely to get it right:shrug:Fx'd for all of us this month


----------



## faithmum

Marathongirl, 

4 chemical pregnancies in 9 months? That has got to be an emotional rollercoaster! You mentioned that you might look into chinese herbs. Did you do that? I'm asking because I started some this month after seeing an accupunturist who just so happened to specialize in fertility. I honestly didn't have a ton on faith in it however a few days after the treatment I had, for the first time in forever, EWCM during the few days before ovulating then the day of O. Who know right? I was also taking FertileCM this month. She has me drinking some powder she mixed up for me that I dissolve in hot water twice daily. I have forgotten to drink the second cup almost everyday who knows?

I'm kind of excited though - I did the bbt for the first time in 15 years (did this with DS) and this morning I had a big spike in temp. I've got to research it again because I've forgotten the details. 

Keeping Fx'd for all of us here to have good sticky beans!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

twist5 said:


> welcome faithmum - good luck staying sane with the 2ww - i get crazy lately testing every day near the end of it!
> 
> marathongirl - that's cool we are the same days!
> I've had a go with the OPK before and got a bit fed up as they are so expensive and as i have irregular cycles have to use loads of them to cover all my possible high LH (most fertile) days. Also have read that they are unreliable and if your LH peak is really brief then you can miss it (unless you do two tests a day - but that would cost even more so not keen on that!)

Get OPK online much cheaper


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> Marathongirl,
> 
> 4 chemical pregnancies in 9 months? That has got to be an emotional rollercoaster! You mentioned that you might look into chinese herbs. Did you do that? I'm asking because I started some this month after seeing an accupunturist who just so happened to specialize in fertility. I honestly didn't have a ton on faith in it however a few days after the treatment I had, for the first time in forever, EWCM during the few days before ovulating then the day of O. Who know right? I was also taking FertileCM this month. She has me drinking some powder she mixed up for me that I dissolve in hot water twice daily. I have forgotten to drink the second cup almost everyday who knows?
> 
> I'm kind of excited though - I did the bbt for the first time in 15 years (did this with DS) and this morning I had a big spike in temp. I've got to research it again because I've forgotten the details.
> 
> Keeping Fx'd for all of us here to have good sticky beans!!

If you spiked today and temp stays elevated for at least 3 more days then you ov yesterday!


----------



## marathongirl

faithmum said:


> Marathongirl,
> 
> 4 chemical pregnancies in 9 months? That has got to be an emotional rollercoaster! You mentioned that you might look into chinese herbs. Did you do that? I'm asking because I started some this month after seeing an accupunturist who just so happened to specialize in fertility. I honestly didn't have a ton on faith in it however a few days after the treatment I had, for the first time in forever, EWCM during the few days before ovulating then the day of O. Who know right? I was also taking FertileCM this month. She has me drinking some powder she mixed up for me that I dissolve in hot water twice daily. I have forgotten to drink the second cup almost everyday who knows?
> 
> I'm kind of excited though - I did the bbt for the first time in 15 years (did this with DS) and this morning I had a big spike in temp. I've got to research it again because I've forgotten the details.
> 
> Keeping Fx'd for all of us here to have good sticky beans!!

Yes it has been a emotional rollercoaster to say in the least. It's actually been 3 chemicals and a MMC at 12 weeks. Two of the chemicals have ocurred after my Dand C which makes me think that my body was just not recovred enough for implantation to take place. :shrug: I am feeling like things are back on track so hopefully we all get our BFP's soon:thumbup: I think dh is totally shocked at how hard it has been for us. He has 2 kids and I have 2 and neither one of us had issues in the past so..... it's hard because I feel sometimes like I am letting him/us down.
I did look into the herbs and am also drinking a concoction of herbs twice a day and it tastes nasty. Anything that will help. I do feel like it will happen soon for all of us:hugs:


----------



## faithmum

Oh marathon girl, 

You are doing an amazing thing for DH! Not many women would attempt this at our age as I've had firsthand experience with my friends who look at me crossways with the WTF expression many times. I'm so sorry about your mmc at 12 weeks. You've been through so much. Now you need to look at yourself in the mirror and know that you are a beautiful, giving and soon to be very blessed woman!

My accupunturist says its really helpful to do deep breathing and envisoning the breath building up an abundant 'home' for welcoming baby. She said some women envision rose petals or red sparkles. I know it sounds hokey but hey, deep breathing is always good right? 

Incidentally I forgot again today to drink the dang tea! 

Bonnie1990 - thanks for the input about the temps. I actually increased some 2 days ago but then really went up today. You're right about the internet strips...you can poas all day long and not feel too bad about the $$.


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> Oh marathon girl,
> 
> You are doing an amazing thing for DH! Not many women would attempt this at our age as I've had firsthand experience with my friends who look at me crossways with the WTF expression many times. I'm so sorry about your mmc at 12 weeks. You've been through so much. Now you need to look at yourself in the mirror and know that you are a beautiful, giving and soon to be very blessed woman!
> 
> My accupunturist says its really helpful to do deep breathing and envisoning the breath building up an abundant 'home' for welcoming baby. She said some women envision rose petals or red sparkles. I know it sounds hokey but hey, deep breathing is always good right?
> 
> Incidentally I forgot again today to drink the dang tea!
> 
> Bonnie1990 - thanks for the input about the temps. I actually increased some 2 days ago but then really went up today. You're right about the internet strips...you can poas all day long and not feel too bad about the $$.

Yeah thank god for the Internet ones! 
How are you charting? On paper or online? 
Again (and I don't get paid from these sites but maybe I should lol) FF (fertility friend) is a great site. Enter your temps and other fertility signs (cm ect) and it determins when you ov. Lots of cool tools and cell phone apps
I am such a techie geek! There is a free vip trial and when I didn't get my BFP I got the paid subscription. You can click on my chart link below to see what it's like


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> Marathongirl,
> 
> 4 chemical pregnancies in 9 months? That has got to be an emotional rollercoaster! You mentioned that you might look into chinese herbs. Did you do that? I'm asking because I started some this month after seeing an accupunturist who just so happened to specialize in fertility. I honestly didn't have a ton on faith in it however a few days after the treatment I had, for the first time in forever, EWCM during the few days before ovulating then the day of O. Who know right? I was also taking FertileCM this month. She has me drinking some powder she mixed up for me that I dissolve in hot water twice daily. I have forgotten to drink the second cup almost everyday who knows?
> 
> I'm kind of excited though - I did the bbt for the first time in 15 years (did this with DS) and this morning I had a big spike in temp. I've got to research it again because I've forgotten the details.
> 
> Keeping Fx'd for all of us here to have good sticky beans!!
> 
> Yes it has been a emotional rollercoaster to say in the least. It's actually been 3 chemicals and a MMC at 12 weeks. Two of the chemicals have ocurred after my Dand C which makes me think that my body was just not recovred enough for implantation to take place. :shrug: I am feeling like things are back on track so hopefully we all get our BFP's soon:thumbup: I think dh is totally shocked at how hard it has been for us. He has 2 kids and I have 2 and neither one of us had issues in the past so..... it's hard because I feel sometimes like I am letting him/us down.
> I did look into the herbs and am also drinking a concoction of herbs twice a day and it tastes nasty. Anything that will help. I do feel like it will happen soon for all of us:hugs:Click to expand...

You have the right attitude-I am sure that you will succeed!


----------



## faithmum

Thanks for the info Bonnie1990 - Right now I'm just using paper and pencil but I've seen the online charts and have wondered about them. Maybe I'll get with the 21st century and join. 

Argghh. Can I just say that tonight will be the first time in 7 nights I'm not bd'ing? Talk about extreme sporting. I have read so many opinions about every other verus every night. I thought we'd just go for broke and - my oh my.....I'm getting to old for that!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> Thanks for the info Bonnie1990 - Right now I'm just using paper and pencil but I've seen the online charts and have wondered about them. Maybe I'll get with the 21st century and join.
> 
> Argghh. Can I just say that tonight will be the first time in 7 nights I'm not bd'ing? Talk about extreme sporting. I have read so many opinions about every other verus every night. I thought we'd just go for broke and - my oh my.....I'm getting to old for that!!

Extreme sporting! Haha love it! 
I am debating now as to start every other or hold off for a few days in a row. 
I started too early last month on every other day and when ov was a bit later than predicted we were done. Now I'm worried this month that I will ov sooner. Already have watery cm and even a bit of stretchy yesterday. We have his kids this weekend so it makes it tough to bd. idk. Play it by ear I guess. 
At least I can say I am hopeful now as I didn't have much cm changes after coming off pull last month. 

Inbox me your email if you would like a referral for FF


----------



## skweek35

hi ladies, 
Good to see you are all still around. 
My FS recommended every other night from about cd7 till cd25. She says that way we should have our bases covered and his swimmers have time to mature enough to do their job. 
I'm just hoping doing it as she recommended is going to work this cycle. 
She also adviced me to stop all OPK's and tracking. I think she thinks I'm too obsessed with the whole TTCing thing and therefore putting too much pressure on myself. 
I really dont know. 
I think my body is gearing up to OV in the next few days as I've been rather crampy and feeling a bit bloated. Just hope the HSG scan hasnt permanently changed my cycle. I was just starting to like my 32day cycles.


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie 1990 - I can appreciate the difficulty in the timing alright! I had kids and work to deal with so we had to be creative. Dropped them off to swim at the recreation center so his swimmers could play :) One afternoon we met over my lunch break and....let's kist say, I felt I should have been getting paid for that one!! It seems that the every other day is a good call though. Awesome news about CM! I am hoping you can take advantage of that. This month I only had 2 days of ewcm then temps and opks indicate I o'd. I was so happy to have some CM. At 45 that's been very intermittent at best. Never thought I'd be so happy to have goop oozing from me. 

I will send you my email for that referral. Not sure how but I will putz around and figure out in a bit.


----------



## faithmum

SKweek35

My OBGYN said the same thing. She doesn't like the OPKs. I just started the cheapies in January and found them frustrating the first month and more helpful this month. She tells me that at my age (45) ovulation is so sporadic that you should just bd just as you mentioned - pretty much every other day until you're well out of the time you could o. 

I will say that I ttc ds (now 14) for 2.5 years. I finally had a HSG done and became pregnant that next cycle so I hope that's your story too!!

If you're gearing up to O then get to the bd sister :)


----------



## twist5

I have heard something about not doing OPKs/bbt etc because it makes you think about ttc more and causes stress. But really, you think about it all the time anyway whether you are doing that or not, so I don't think it matters! 

I think it is true though that coming off the pill/having a mc messes things up a bit. Things are just settling down in the past couple of months after my D and C last summer so i'm hopeful for a good cycle this month. Lots of bd scheduled starting next week!


----------



## skweek35

Faithmum - oh trust me - every 48hours like clockwork here!! 

Twist5 - I so know what you mean - what else goes through our brains when we are TTCing?? Its the only thing on my mind at the mo! 
Let's take full advantage of V'day!!! Bring out the sexy undies and :sex: to our hearts content!! :rofl:


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> Bonnie 1990 - I can appreciate the difficulty in the timing alright! I had kids and work to deal with so we had to be creative. Dropped them off to swim at the recreation center so his swimmers could play :) One afternoon we met over my lunch break and....let's kist say, I felt I should have been getting paid for that one!! It seems that the every other day is a good call though. Awesome news about CM! I am hoping you can take advantage of that. This month I only had 2 days of ewcm then temps and opks indicate I o'd. I was so happy to have some CM. At 45 that's been very intermittent at best. Never thought I'd be so happy to have goop oozing from me.
> 
> I will send you my email for that referral. Not sure how but I will putz around and figure out in a bit.

you can send it in a private message
i know what you mean about the goop thing...i used to be so annoyed now im like please please show up. i also didnt know that it meant anything


----------



## marathongirl

faithmum said:


> Thanks for the info Bonnie1990 - Right now I'm just using paper and pencil but I've seen the online charts and have wondered about them. Maybe I'll get with the 21st century and join.
> 
> Argghh. Can I just say that tonight will be the first time in 7 nights I'm not bd'ing? Talk about extreme sporting. I have read so many opinions about every other verus every night. I thought we'd just go for broke and - my oh my.....I'm getting to old for that!!

I'm with you on the bd'ing every day but I might try every second day this cycle:shrug: At least you know you gave it your best shot:flower:


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Bonnie1990 - Right now I'm just using paper and pencil but I've seen the online charts and have wondered about them. Maybe I'll get with the 21st century and join.
> 
> Argghh. Can I just say that tonight will be the first time in 7 nights I'm not bd'ing? Talk about extreme sporting. I have read so many opinions about every other verus every night. I thought we'd just go for broke and - my oh my.....I'm getting to old for that!!
> 
> Extreme sporting! Haha love it!
> I am debating now as to start every other or hold off for a few days in a row.
> I started too early last month on every other day and when ov was a bit later than predicted we were done. Now I'm worried this month that I will ov sooner. Already have watery cm and even a bit of stretchy yesterday. We have his kids this weekend so it makes it tough to bd. idk. Play it by ear I guess.
> At least I can say I am hopeful now as I didn't have much cm changes after coming off pull last month.
> 
> Inbox me your email if you would like a referral for FFClick to expand...

I can relate to the debate:shrug:I do this every cycle should we bd every day or every second:shrug: I always think that every second will do and then I panic and think oh we should do it on the "off" night just in case we can't the next night. I find this time a little stressful actually. Dh is a bit sick so I think we will do every second day except for when I get a pos opk and then 2-3 days in a row:shrug:


----------



## marathongirl

Fx'd for all of us!!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Bonnie1990 - Right now I'm just using paper and pencil but I've seen the online charts and have wondered about them. Maybe I'll get with the 21st century and join.
> 
> Argghh. Can I just say that tonight will be the first time in 7 nights I'm not bd'ing? Talk about extreme sporting. I have read so many opinions about every other verus every night. I thought we'd just go for broke and - my oh my.....I'm getting to old for that!!
> 
> Extreme sporting! Haha love it!
> I am debating now as to start every other or hold off for a few days in a row.
> I started too early last month on every other day and when ov was a bit later than predicted we were done. Now I'm worried this month that I will ov sooner. Already have watery cm and even a bit of stretchy yesterday. We have his kids this weekend so it makes it tough to bd. idk. Play it by ear I guess.
> At least I can say I am hopeful now as I didn't have much cm changes after coming off pull last month.
> 
> Inbox me your email if you would like a referral for FFClick to expand...
> 
> I can relate to the debate:shrug:I do this every cycle should we bd every day or every second:shrug: I always think that every second will do and then I panic and think oh we should do it on the "off" night just in case we can't the next night. I find this time a little stressful actually. Dh is a bit sick so I think we will do every second day except for when I get a pos opk and then 2-3 days in a row:shrug:Click to expand...

i don't know if i can get db to go for 2-3 in a row :dohh:-fx'd for tues-thurs


----------



## Bonnie1990

Super dark positive OPK tonight. CD11-early!


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> Super dark positive OPK tonight. CD11-early!

You go girl:happydance::happydance: I wonder why it was early this cycle? What day do you normally o?


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Super dark positive OPK tonight. CD11-early!
> 
> You go girl:happydance::happydance: I wonder why it was early this cycle? What day do you normally o?Click to expand...

Maybe it's my norm. Who knows. Last month was first month off pill so maybe 16 was late. Go figure. Thank god I'm OPK'ing!
Dark pos again this am
Told DB last night-he was so tired and said you don't mean now do you? Lmao


----------



## twist5

Dark positive opk! very exciting! 

yeah, i have to give DH warning during the evening so he is ready for :sex:
otherwise he can be like 'now, really? i was just going to go to sleep!'


----------



## Bonnie1990

I'm so worried now. Pos OPK was last night. Last month I ov on day of first pos OPK. And to make matters worse my thermometer screwed up this am. After it beeped I shut it off like normal to quiet it and not wake DB. Went to bathroom to read it and it didn't stay in memory! So I'm sitting on toilet already up out of bed for 5 minutes and retook it and it was up from 97.26 (3 days in a row to 97.59! My cover line last month was 97.54. If I ov yesterday I screwed (or not really). Last bd was wed night and I question the quality of those swimmers after it having been so long. Even if we bd tonight they are now 4 old-I think.
Ugh I don't know what to do. Well I can't do anything except wait and hope temp was just a mess up. Wondering if I shouldn't use a softcup after bd? Is that how you use them?


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie1990 said:


> I'm so worried now. Pos OPK was last night. Last month I ov on day of first pos OPK. And to make matters worse my thermometer screwed up this am. After it beeped I shut it off like normal to quiet it and not wake DB. Went to bathroom to read it and it didn't stay in memory! So I'm sitting on toilet already up out of bed for 5 minutes and retook it and it was up from 97.26 (3 days in a row to 97.59! My cover line last month was 97.54. If I ov yesterday I screwed (or not really). Last bd was wed night and I question the quality of those swimmers after it having been so long. Even if we bd tonight they are now 4 old-I think.
> Ugh I don't know what to do. Well I can't do anything except wait and hope temp was just a mess up. Wondering if I shouldn't use a softcup after bd? Is that how you use them?

I don't think your temp was accurate since you already stood up and moved around. Stay nice and relaxed so that little eggie can do its thing and maybe get a bd in today. I've read about women using those soft cups after and it makes sense to keep the guys where they need to be. I've never used one and (this is just me), I'd be worried I'd put it in wrong and keep them trapped out!. You know since you're in the window maybe keeping your legs up for awhile will do the same thing. I say this of course like we have no other distractions and we have all kinds of free time...........riigghhttt :) 

I'll be thinking of you girl and have my fx'd.


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so worried now. Pos OPK was last night. Last month I ov on day of first pos OPK. And to make matters worse my thermometer screwed up this am. After it beeped I shut it off like normal to quiet it and not wake DB. Went to bathroom to read it and it didn't stay in memory! So I'm sitting on toilet already up out of bed for 5 minutes and retook it and it was up from 97.26 (3 days in a row to 97.59! My cover line last month was 97.54. If I ov yesterday I screwed (or not really). Last bd was wed night and I question the quality of those swimmers after it having been so long. Even if we bd tonight they are now 4 old-I think.
> Ugh I don't know what to do. Well I can't do anything except wait and hope temp was just a mess up. Wondering if I shouldn't use a softcup after bd? Is that how you use them?
> 
> I don't think your temp was accurate since you already stood up and moved around. Stay nice and relaxed so that little eggie can do its thing and maybe get a bd in today. I've read about women using those soft cups after and it makes sense to keep the guys where they need to be. I've never used one and (this is just me), I'd be worried I'd put it in wrong and keep them trapped out!. You know since you're in the window maybe keeping your legs up for awhile will do the same thing. I say this of course like we have no other distractions and we have all kinds of free time...........riigghhttt :)
> 
> I'll be thinking of you girl and have my fx'd.Click to expand...


thanks faithmum...
we are planning on :sex: tonight after db comes home from bringing the kids back to their mothers. I hoped we could sneak one in earlier while they were occupied but he was afraid to. 

I added the temp to my chart but discarded it. I have never taken it again after i have been up and moving to see how quickly it changes. maybe i should experiment! I know the rational-i just pray it was wrong 

I know how to use the softcups. I have used them for af but they were just too messy. 

other signs are progressing too. on to ewcm and high-soft-open. 

overall i do have a good feeling about this cycle-my body seems to be doing what it is supposed to-now for db & i to catch up with it!

Thanks for the good thoughts!
:dust: to all of us!

guess tww is going to be upon me very very soon


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie - GL in the TWW!!


----------



## marathongirl

Gl Bonnie in the tww! 
Skweek where are you in your cycle?
Faithmum are you in the tww as well? 
AFM- I'm cd10 and waiting to o should be around cd 14 or 15!!


----------



## faithmum

marathongirl said:


> Gl Bonnie in the tww!
> Skweek where are you in your cycle?
> Faithmum are you in the tww as well?
> AFM- I'm cd10 and waiting to o should be around cd 14 or 15!!

Yeah I'm in the 2ww. Cd 5 today and had some hopeful crampiness but it seems every month I convince myself I'm implanting only to have the witchypoo arrive.

CD 10 - guess you've got your work cut out for ya in the next few days :) sending good vibes your way MG!


----------



## Bonnie1990

Temps up. Think I ov yesterday


----------



## skweek35

marathongirl said:


> Gl Bonnie in the tww!
> Skweek where are you in your cycle?
> Faithmum are you in the tww as well?
> AFM- I'm cd10 and waiting to o should be around cd 14 or 15!!

Hi all, 
I am CD13 and due to OV in the next few days. So will be take as much advantage of V'day as possible. Got the basque and corset ready!! :blush: :haha: :blush: 
Just back from my personal trainer! My stomach is going to be seriously sore for the next few days!!!


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie1990 said:


> Temps up. Think I ov yesterday


Woo Hoo!! Keeping Fx'd for us all here. :flower:


----------



## marathongirl

faithmum said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Temps up. Think I ov yesterday
> 
> 
> Woo Hoo!! Keeping Fx'd for us all here. :flower:Click to expand...

Me too:thumbup: WE are due for a BFP I think:shrug:I'm thinking I might o 1 day
earlier this cycle. No pos opk yet but I'm thinking WEd,just a hunch!

Good luck ladies:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Happy valentines ladies.
I am a bit bummed this morning because I think my chances of BFP are low
My screwed up temp has things all messed up 
Senario 1-ov on the 11th. Bd 8 & 12-fail to low
Senario 1-ov on the 12th. Bd 8, 12,13-low
I will be very surprised if I get a valentines baby
Hope everyone else is bd'img on the right schedule 
:hug: 
~B


----------



## alison29

Sorry things are screwyy bonnie. I am still waiting on af after BFN yesterday morning. I am going to temp next cycle so i can be sure of OV.


----------



## Bonnie1990

alison29 said:


> Sorry things are screwyy bonnie. I am still waiting on af after BFN yesterday morning. I am going to temp next cycle so i can be sure of OV.

What day are you?
Not out yet....
Neither of us really. 
Fx'd witch stays away


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie1990 said:


> Happy valentines ladies.
> I am a bit bummed this morning because I think my chances of BFP are low
> My screwed up temp has things all messed up
> Senario 1-ov on the 11th. Bd 8 & 12-fail to low
> Senario 1-ov on the 12th. Bd 8, 12,13-low
> I will be very surprised if I get a valentines baby
> Hope everyone else is bd'img on the right schedule
> :hug:
> ~B

You know Bonnie - the last time I had a bfp I bd'd CD7 and O'd on CD 11....those guys can live up to 5 days so DON'T stop hoping!! You are in the game my friend. Baby dust to you this Valentine's day :hugs:


----------



## faithmum

alison29 said:


> Sorry things are screwyy bonnie. I am still waiting on af after BFN yesterday morning. I am going to temp next cycle so i can be sure of OV.

We are all guilty of testing early aren't we? Did you just test early? I started temping and can't believe the information you get from it. The last time I temped was for DS (14) many years ago and I forgot how important it is to do. Regardless until the witch is at the door; you're in the game :flower:


Baby dust to you!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Happy valentines ladies.
> I am a bit bummed this morning because I think my chances of BFP are low
> My screwed up temp has things all messed up
> Senario 1-ov on the 11th. Bd 8 & 12-fail to low
> Senario 1-ov on the 12th. Bd 8, 12,13-low
> I will be very surprised if I get a valentines baby
> Hope everyone else is bd'img on the right schedule
> :hug:
> ~B
> 
> You know Bonnie - the last time I had a bfp I bd'd CD7 and O'd on CD 11....those guys can live up to 5 days so DON'T stop hoping!! You are in the game my friend. Baby dust to you this Valentine's day :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for the pep talk! It's good to hear. 
TWW will tell right?


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie1990 said:


> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Happy valentines ladies.
> I am a bit bummed this morning because I think my chances of BFP are low
> My screwed up temp has things all messed up
> Senario 1-ov on the 11th. Bd 8 & 12-fail to low
> Senario 1-ov on the 12th. Bd 8, 12,13-low
> I will be very surprised if I get a valentines baby
> Hope everyone else is bd'img on the right schedule
> :hug:
> ~B
> 
> You know Bonnie - the last time I had a bfp I bd'd CD7 and O'd on CD 11....those guys can live up to 5 days so DON'T stop hoping!! You are in the game my friend. Baby dust to you this Valentine's day :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the pep talk! It's good to hear.
> TWW will tell right?Click to expand...

Indeed and welcome to the TWW...been here now for 7 days and feels like an eternity! I think it's kind of crazy that for 2 weeks out of the month I'm wishing my time to fly at lightening speed. I have to remember that it's important to live in the PRESENT moment!! Nearly impossible though with this process:wacko:


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Happy valentines ladies.
> I am a bit bummed this morning because I think my chances of BFP are low
> My screwed up temp has things all messed up
> Senario 1-ov on the 11th. Bd 8 & 12-fail to low
> Senario 1-ov on the 12th. Bd 8, 12,13-low
> I will be very surprised if I get a valentines baby
> Hope everyone else is bd'img on the right schedule
> :hug:
> ~B
> 
> You know Bonnie - the last time I had a bfp I bd'd CD7 and O'd on CD 11....those guys can live up to 5 days so DON'T stop hoping!! You are in the game my friend. Baby dust to you this Valentine's day :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the pep talk! It's good to hear.
> TWW will tell right?Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed and welcome to the TWW...been here now for 7 days and feels like an eternity! I think it's kind of crazy that for 2 weeks out of the month I'm wishing my time to fly at lightening speed. I have to remember that it's important to live in the PRESENT moment!! Nearly impossible though with this process:wacko:Click to expand...

If that isn't the truth!!!!! :wacko::headspin:


----------



## faithmum

So I'm trying not to be too hopeful but....my luteal phase temps have been a consistent 97.9 except for yesterday morning (I felt really crampy Sunday) where my temp was 97.6. Could it be an implantation dip?? I am trying not to get too excited but - maybe?? My other temps before ovulation were all around 97.13


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> So I'm trying not to be too hopeful but....my luteal phase temps have been a consistent 97.9 except for yesterday morning (I felt really crampy Sunday) where my temp was 97.6. Could it be an implantation dip?? I am trying not to get too excited but - maybe?? My other temps before ovulation were all around 97.13

Could be! Timing is right


----------



## faithmum

I hope so!! I went to Fertility Friend and entered my data from my paper chart. I messed up on my paper chart so there's a little discrepency as to whether my temp that increased was the day I posted on there or possibly one day later (I think it is the way I posted it though). 

Here's the link - I would love to hear what you think and when y'all think I can check for a BFP? I know waiting is the best thing. I ordered preggo tests from amazon and they should be here tomorrow. They are the cheapies and I'm not sure what sensitivity they are. They're the wondfo ones. 

Also - besides some cramping I am completely asymptomatic - wish God would throw me a bone and make me throw up or something :winkwink:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b33db


----------



## Bonnie1990

Wow aren't you ms consistent! 
Mine is all over the place lol

Looks good
I hope your cramping is a good sign

Last month I had cramping and what I am sure was ib
I NEVER cramp or spot mid cycle
Even though I never had a BFP I am sure something was happening and just didn't stick...just my gut feeling

I am really going to try hard not to test early. FF gives me a test date of 3/3 or something crazy like that. I won't wait that long. 
I still have a couple 10mcg sensitivities and an couple dollar store and frer AND the 5 that came with OPK kit. How can I sit and watch them go to waste?


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie1990 said:


> Wow aren't you ms consistent!
> Mine is all over the place lol
> 
> Looks good
> I hope your cramping is a good sign
> 
> Last month I had cramping and what I am sure was ib
> I NEVER cramp or spot mid cycle
> Even though I never had a BFP I am sure something was happening and just didn't stick...just my gut feeling
> 
> I am really going to try hard not to test early. FF gives me a test date of 3/3 or something crazy like that. I won't wait that long.
> I still have a couple 10mcg sensitivities and an couple dollar store and frer AND the 5 that came with OPK kit. How can I sit and watch them go to waste?

Thanks bonnie! The same thing happened to me last month. I had terrible cramps and sharp pains about 8 dpo and I was CERTAIN (still think it was) it was implantation. I'm thinking the same thing you are - that something DID happen but it didn't stick. I hope we both get sticky little beans this month!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

I'm also wondering....I having some ewcm today.
Do I tell DB I was wrong and go for 3 in a row? He will balk at that-he was relieved to be able to go to bed early tonight and actually sleep :rofl:
I am sure that it was sat or sun. I had a bright purple positive Friday evening (see journal pic if you like-it was bold!)
I would be way beyond the up to 36 hrs after surge at this point.


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie1990 said:


> I'm also wondering....I having some ewcm today.
> Do I tell DB I was wrong and go for 3 in a row? He will balk at that-he was relieved to be able to go to bed early tonight and actually sleep :rofl:
> I am sure that it was sat or sun. I had a bright purple positive Friday evening (see journal pic if you like-it was bold!)
> I would be way beyond the up to 36 hrs after surge at this point.

I checked out your OPK and boy that is unmistakable!! What a beauty! I looked at your chart too but I'm not great at reading those...does it support what your OPK did? I guess it can't hurt to try to bd (it is Valentine's day right?) but I think you're safe if you can't get him on board :winkwink:

I had a wave of nausea come over me and was thrilled thinking I had a God sent symptom but then again we are having an office pot luck and I think the smell of the food is making me a little queasy. Not much out of the ordinary. Additionally I'm taking 300 mg Progesterone daily and that can make you feel sick too.


----------



## marathongirl

HI Ladies- Lots going on here. 

Bonnie- Gl with tww. I think you're good. I wouldn't say you are out by any means.

Faithmum- Things sound promising for you! Hmmmm...nausea that sounds a bit suspicious!! I think the temp dip is a good sign too. I have never had one but I know it happens a lot!

AFM- cd12 today. Had an "almost" pos opk today which usually means it will be pos the next day!! Bd'd the last 2 days in a row and think I will try to not today(give dh a rest) and then bd the day of and after pos opk? It is Valentine's day though.....


----------



## faithmum

marathongirl said:


> HI Ladies- Lots going on here.
> 
> Bonnie- Gl with tww. I think you're good. I wouldn't say you are out by any means.
> 
> Faithmum- Things sound promising for you! Hmmmm...nausea that sounds a bit suspicious!! I think the temp dip is a good sign too. I have never had one but I know it happens a lot!
> 
> AFM- cd12 today. Had an "almost" pos opk today which usually means it will be pos the next day!! Bd'd the last 2 days in a row and think I will try to not today(give dh a rest) and then bd the day of and after pos opk? It is Valentine's day though.....

Thanks MG - I think St. Valentine is sending you a hint with that amost positive OPK........good excuse for bd'ing. Dust off the lingerie (hehe - I'd have to comb out the cobwebs!!) and light the candles. Not better time like the present!! :winkwink:


----------



## skweek35

Happy Valentines Day!!!! 

I so agree with you Marathongirl - loads going on in here!!! 
I will just add to the mix then - got my :D on my OPK!!! 
Thought I had missed it this month - only received them yesterday in the post and have been having OV cramps since Sunday!! 
Now all that is left is to make the most of V'day!!! hehe


----------



## marathongirl

HI Ladies! How is everyone today?

Bonnie- how goes the tww?
Faithmum- You must be getting close to testing?
Skweek- Yay!! Hope you made the most of V day!!

AFM- I am cd13 and got my pos opk today!! It's 1 day earlier this cycle which tells me that my body is finally getting back to normal after my mc in Nov!! We didn't bd last night but this morning!So just need to get dh for the next couple of days and we're good!


----------



## faithmum

marathongirl said:


> HI Ladies! How is everyone today?
> 
> Bonnie- how goes the tww?
> Faithmum- You must be getting close to testing?
> Skweek- Yay!! Hope you made the most of V day!!
> 
> AFM- I am cd13 and got my pos opk today!! It's 1 day earlier this cycle which tells me that my body is finally getting back to normal after my mc in Nov!! We didn't bd last night but this morning!So just need to get dh for the next couple of days and we're good!

Great news MG!! Sounds like you've got some good timing going on this month!!!

Stupid me got the cheapie tests in the mail today and decided to poas this afternoon and find lo and behold and BFN. 8 dpo - I am still hoping for a BFP though. 

Let's get some BFPs!


----------



## marathongirl

How is everyone doing today? Think I might have o'd yesterday or last night as had terrible cramps all afternoon and temp was up today!! Hopefully we got the timing right! 
Did you test again today Faithmum?
How are you Bonnie?


----------



## faithmum

marathongirl said:


> How is everyone doing today? Think I might have o'd yesterday or last night as had terrible cramps all afternoon and temp was up today!! Hopefully we got the timing right!
> Did you test again today Faithmum?
> How are you Bonnie?

Hope you O'd last night MG! Now for the 2ww. 

I didn't test again today - I have a TERRIBLE yeast infection and I'm trying to get my mind off that whole unit. I'm also sick in a way that's so weird...I really feel like I have food poisoning. My stomach is cramping and I'm nearly doubling over from it. I don't think it could be a preggo symptom. 

I updated my chart though and my temp rose a bit today. Don't know enough about it all to determine what it means. It also may mean I'm running warmer because of this bug. Here it is: 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b33db

Baby luck and dust to you!!


----------



## marathongirl

Faithmum- I think your chart looks good! I think the temp spike is a good thing. I have to say though form charting for a few months now a good chart doesn't necessarily mean a BFP and a not so good chart can be a BFP. I feel like its a good month for all of us!! Let's get some BFP's! How old are again?
AFM- still taking my Chinese herbs to warm the kidneys. Went to FS today and he said all my blood work was great and dh's sperm was Olympic calibre!! He said keep trying for 3 more months and if we aren't preggo we will discuss our options. We have been preggo 3 times in the last year so.......


----------



## faithmum

marathongirl said:


> Faithmum- I think your chart looks good! I think the temp spike is a good thing. I have to say though form charting for a few months now a good chart doesn't necessarily mean a BFP and a not so good chart can be a BFP. I feel like its a good month for all of us!! Let's get some BFP's! How old are again?
> AFM- still taking my Chinese herbs to warm the kidneys. Went to FS today and he said all my blood work was great and dh's sperm was Olympic calibre!! He said keep trying for 3 more months and if we aren't preggo we will discuss our options. We have been preggo 3 times in the last year so.......

That's great news from the FS! I know you're ahead of the game when you can 'get' pregnant. We have to send lots of good energy for the bean to stick around for you!! I am supposed to be drinking those herbs daily but I keep forgetting to drink the second cup. Not very yummy but they are "warming". I really liked my accupunture treatment this month and need to make an appt. to get in to see her again. She specializes in fertility and the night after she did the treatment, for the first time in a LONG time I had EWCM so that seemed promising. It was rather coincidental that the only time she could see me was 2 - 3 days before I ovulated. 

I am 45 (gulp). I think I'm 9 or 10 dpo. I entered in my CM data and it changed things a bit. I took a test this morning and had a BFN (boo hoo). I got up at 3 to pee but didn't think to test. I tested again 3.5 hours later. I'm trying to be hopeful that my urine wasn't concentrated enough?? My temp this morning came back to the average luteal phase temp. I think I was coming down with something yesterday and was reading a bit warm. I'm using the Wondfo tests and can't find consistent information about their sensitivity. 

Sending lots of Baby Dust to you!!


----------



## skweek35

Hi Ladies, 
I saw the FS this afternoon. 
She confirmed that HSG showed my tubes are clear, CD3 bloods are within the normal range (didnt get the number though). 
She says there is no reason for me to need any help falling preggers. 
She says she will book me in for a follow up in 7months - that is if nothing happens before then. 
At that point she will book me in for either IXY(?), IUI or IVF. 
She also said that if I do fall pregnant, I should contact her and she will book me in for a 6 week scan!!! WOOHOO I would gratefully accept that Thanks!!!


----------



## marathongirl

Faithmum_ I think it's awesome that you are ttc at 45. I will be 43 this September so I'm not that far behind you. I really believe that if you are healthy and take good care of yourself that you have a good chance. I felt very positive after talking to the FS.
I hope you keep taking your tea. I do feel like it's helping my coldness. She said I was better this week. I am doing acupucture 2x/month as well. It all gets a bit expensive though doesn't it??


----------



## marathongirl

skweek35 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I saw the FS this afternoon.
> She confirmed that HSG showed my tubes are clear, CD3 bloods are within the normal range (didnt get the number though).
> She says there is no reason for me to need any help falling preggers.
> She says she will book me in for a follow up in 7months - that is if nothing happens before then.
> At that point she will book me in for either IXY(?), IUI or IVF.
> She also said that if I do fall pregnant, I should contact her and she will book me in for a 6 week scan!!! WOOHOO I would gratefully accept that Thanks!!!

That's great skweek!:thumbup: I also went to a FS yesterday and he told me the same thing. He gave us 3 months to fall preggo and if not we will discuss our options:flower: I really hope it happens naturally but as long as I know i will hold a baby one day I'm good:thumbup: I think my fsh was only 5.6 which for 42 he thought was quite good so.......... I'm so glad you got good news and that they are taking an interest. I think that's my biggest disappointment from my regular doctor is that he really seems to be almost annoyed that I'm trying to have a baby at my age:shrug:After my mc it was even worsr because all he had to say was "well it's your age". I was so shocked and upset. I felt way better after seeing the FS so I can relate to how you feel:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I saw the FS this afternoon.
> She confirmed that HSG showed my tubes are clear, CD3 bloods are within the normal range (didnt get the number though).
> She says there is no reason for me to need any help falling preggers.
> She says she will book me in for a follow up in 7months - that is if nothing happens before then.
> At that point she will book me in for either IXY(?), IUI or IVF.
> She also said that if I do fall pregnant, I should contact her and she will book me in for a 6 week scan!!! WOOHOO I would gratefully accept that Thanks!!!

IXY is really ICSI...Inter-cytoplasmic sperm injection. that is when they inject a single sperm into your harvested egg-then follow the rest of the IVF process.

I used to explain and authorize infertility benefits to members for an insurance company-thats why i know


----------



## faithmum

skweek35 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I saw the FS this afternoon.
> She confirmed that HSG showed my tubes are clear, CD3 bloods are within the normal range (didnt get the number though).
> She says there is no reason for me to need any help falling preggers.
> She says she will book me in for a follow up in 7months - that is if nothing happens before then.
> At that point she will book me in for either IXY(?), IUI or IVF.
> She also said that if I do fall pregnant, I should contact her and she will book me in for a 6 week scan!!! WOOHOO I would gratefully accept that Thanks!!!




marathongirl said:


> Faithmum_ I think it's awesome that you are ttc at 45. I will be 43 this September so I'm not that far behind you. I really believe that if you are healthy and take good care of yourself that you have a good chance. I felt very positive after talking to the FS.
> I hope you keep taking your tea. I do feel like it's helping my coldness. She said I was better this week. I am doing acupucture 2x/month as well. It all gets a bit expensive though doesn't it??

Good new SKweek35! I fell preggo the very month after my hsg with DS (14) after ttc 2.5 years. Good luck to you!!

MarathonGirl - thanks so much. I absolutely agree with you that a lot depends on your health in general. I work with pregnant moms and babies and see some really healthy older moms having the time of their lives and then some really young moms struggling. Not that I ever want struggle at all but I see the connection with health, happiness and hopefully, fertility!! Yes accupuncture IS pricey. I bought mine through a groupon coupon and got 3 sessions including a consulation for $65 AND she was a fertility specialist to boot!! Thanks for the encouragment with the tea....she says I need to embrace my feminine or "warm" side - maybe that's the Yin part of the yin/yang. I agree with her....being the oldest of 6 then a single mom for a bit of time...I tend to take charge. It's tough letting go but maybe, just maybe, finding my softer side is a good thing!


I took another test tonight and got a stark BFN. I'm bummed but still hopeful.


----------



## marathongirl

Faithmum- don't lose faith!! You will get your BFP. I too am trying to let go and let it happen as they say but it's hard for us take charge types. I had in my mind that I had to give birth before the end of 2012 and of course I have had to let that go. Now I don't feel as stressed,of course I want it to happen sooner than later but at least I'm not putting that pressure on myself. Fx'd for tu this month!


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie1990 said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I saw the FS this afternoon.
> She confirmed that HSG showed my tubes are clear, CD3 bloods are within the normal range (didnt get the number though).
> She says there is no reason for me to need any help falling preggers.
> She says she will book me in for a follow up in 7months - that is if nothing happens before then.
> At that point she will book me in for either IXY(?), IUI or IVF.
> She also said that if I do fall pregnant, I should contact her and she will book me in for a 6 week scan!!! WOOHOO I would gratefully accept that Thanks!!!
> 
> IXY is really ICSI...Inter-cytoplasmic sperm injection.  that is when they inject a single sperm into your harvested egg-then follow the rest of the IVF process.
> 
> I used to explain and authorize infertility benefits to members for an insurance company-thats why i knowClick to expand...

Is that not what happens in IVF? it all sounds the same to me!! :shrug:


----------



## skweek35

Thanks for all the encouragement ladies. For some strange reason I am really hopeful for this cycle, but dont want to get my hopes up tooo much. 
I heard yesterday that my friend I gave the last of my digi OPK's to fell pregnant the very month she used them! 
There is a part of my that is so happy I was instrumental to her getting her BFP! but on the other hand why does she get her BFP afte just 3 months of TTCing!!! Its now 11 months and I still dont have a BFP!! 
I really want this now more than anything else in the world! 
I am getting to the point where I dont even mind if I dont get to wear the wedding dress I've bought! 
I just so want a BFP now!!!! 
Sorry for the rant!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I saw the FS this afternoon.
> She confirmed that HSG showed my tubes are clear, CD3 bloods are within the normal range (didnt get the number though).
> She says there is no reason for me to need any help falling preggers.
> She says she will book me in for a follow up in 7months - that is if nothing happens before then.
> At that point she will book me in for either IXY(?), IUI or IVF.
> She also said that if I do fall pregnant, I should contact her and she will book me in for a 6 week scan!!! WOOHOO I would gratefully accept that Thanks!!!
> 
> IXY is really ICSI...Inter-cytoplasmic sperm injection. that is when they inject a single sperm into your harvested egg-then follow the rest of the IVF process.
> 
> I used to explain and authorize infertility benefits to members for an insurance company-thats why i knowClick to expand...
> 
> Is that not what happens in IVF? it all sounds the same to me!! :shrug:Click to expand...

Ivf is similar but the sperm is mixed with harvested eggs and the do the work on their own to fertilize. Then they grow for a few days and are transferred. There is also another piece called assisted hatching Where a bit of the outer shell of the embryo is removed to aid in implantation.


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> Thanks for all the encouragement ladies. For some strange reason I am really hopeful for this cycle, but dont want to get my hopes up tooo much.
> I heard yesterday that my friend I gave the last of my digi OPK's to fell pregnant the very month she used them!
> There is a part of my that is so happy I was instrumental to her getting her BFP! but on the other hand why does she get her BFP afte just 3 months of TTCing!!! Its now 11 months and I still dont have a BFP!!
> I really want this now more than anything else in the world!
> I am getting to the point where I dont even mind if I dont get to wear the wedding dress I've bought!
> I just so want a BFP now!!!!
> Sorry for the rant!!

Rant away. It's what we are all here for 
Fx'd :dust:


----------



## marathongirl

I agree rant away. At least we can understand each other.
How is everyone today?
Faithmum have you tested again?
Bonnie- when will you test?
Fx'd for all of us!!


----------



## skweek35

Morning ladies, 
Thanks so much for all the support!! 

I will fess up - I bought a stack of dirt cheap HPT's yesterday off ebay!! By dirt cheap I mean 20 HPT's for less than £3 and that is with the faster postage! Love ebay!! 
I am planning on satisfying my POAS addiction from this weekend. 
And just checked - it is the early 10mlU tests!!! YAY YAY so that should be able to pick up from pretty early!! 

When is everyone planning on testing?


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well 8dpo today and good morning. 
Big temp spike this am. Don't know if that means anything except that I stayed comfy last night? But I have not had a temp over 98 before. :shrug:
Testing.... I was stupid and did an OPK and 10mIU yesterday. I have one 10 test left so I am trying to hold out. I also have 5 IC, 2 dollar stores and a frer left. Hahah. I know my inventory! How sad.:wacko:
Up to 31 points on ff. :shrug:
Must do homework today :coffee::dohh:
I should wait till the end of the week to test.....should.


----------



## Desperado167

Hi ladies mind if I join in ,am 44 trying for my fifth ,have had ten losses in the last six years and am feeling really down ,give it my best shot last month and af is due today or tomorrow ,I see there are a few ladies around my age here as I have just read the whole thread ,hope it's ok to join ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Desperado167 said:


> Hi ladies mind if I join in ,am 44 trying for my fifth ,have had ten losses in the last six years and am feeling really down ,give it my best shot last month and af is due today or tomorrow ,I see there are a few ladies around my age here as I have just read the whole thread ,hope it's ok to join ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Welcome desperado:flower:-no membership fees required :thumbup:
Fx'd and :dust:
Are you testing or waiting?


----------



## Desperado167

Bonnie1990 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies mind if I join in ,am 44 trying for my fifth ,have had ten losses in the last six years and am feeling really down ,give it my best shot last month and af is due today or tomorrow ,I see there are a few ladies around my age here as I have just read the whole thread ,hope it's ok to join ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Welcome desperado:flower:-no membership fees required :thumbup:
> Fx'd and :dust:
> Are you testing or waiting?Click to expand...

All bfns and my temp has slowly been going down for a week so I am just waiting on af ,no more tests ,:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Desperado167 said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies mind if I join in ,am 44 trying for my fifth ,have had ten losses in the last six years and am feeling really down ,give it my best shot last month and af is due today or tomorrow ,I see there are a few ladies around my age here as I have just read the whole thread ,hope it's ok to join ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Welcome desperado:flower:-no membership fees required :thumbup:
> Fx'd and :dust:
> Are you testing or waiting?Click to expand...
> 
> All bfns and my temp has slowly been going down for a week so I am just waiting on af ,no more tests ,:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs:
So where do you live?
If you don'timd the questions:
Have you been to an FS-what do they say?
What have you been doing-anything besides BBT


----------



## Desperado167

I live in northern Ireland and have been to a gynae a few years ago and had all the tests so did my oh ,everything came back clear ,we were just told to keep trying ,have been on aspirin ,,fertilaid progesterone ,clexane injections and used ,opks bbt ,oh on macca and well man ,I think that's it's :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ireland is beautiful-i visited as a child-dublin, limerick, blarney stone. went to school for a day there...it was neat.

yes quite a list!
Im doing opk & bbt, prenatals...thats all so far but it is still early. oh i did try preseed this month and a soft cup after bd 1x
no docs yet.
not optomistic about this months because ov came early on day 11 so we were unprepared :shrug:


so welcome....and :dust:
it aint over yet!


----------



## Desperado167

Yea I also use softcups and the clear blue fertility monitor and pre seed and guiffasen and give oh horny goats weed wen he can't manage it :haha:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Desperado167 said:


> give oh horny goats weed wen he can't manage it :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

maybe i can sneak that to my db:muaha::muaha::muaha:

does it work?


----------



## Desperado167

Bonnie1990 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> give oh horny goats weed wen he can't manage it :haha:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> maybe i can sneak that to my db:muaha::muaha::muaha:
> 
> does it work?Click to expand...

O yes ,u get the macca and horny goats weed in a combined capsule and I usually empty the capsule into his food and he never notices :haha:It's great wen u have been bd two or three nites and he's getting tired :winkwink:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Desperado167 said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> give oh horny goats weed wen he can't manage it :haha:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> maybe i can sneak that to my db:muaha::muaha::muaha:
> 
> does it work?Click to expand...
> 
> O yes ,u get the macca and horny goats weed in a combined capsule and I usually empty the capsule into his food and he never notices :haha:It's great wen u have been bd two or three nites and he's getting tired :winkwink:Click to expand...

oh please send me a link to your magic pill!
:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## faithmum

Desperado167 said:


> Yea I also use softcups and the clear blue fertility monitor and pre seed and guiffasen and give oh horny goats weed wen he can't manage it :haha:

Desperado - WELCOME! You crack me up!! You've got quite the arsenal of baby making materials don't ya girl. Sounds like you've been through a lot with the losses and I'm sorry for that. You will find so many wonderful like-minded women on these boards - I'm so glad you are here. 

Skweek - I know the feeling about friends around you getting BFPs. No doubt you are truly happy for them but then you have this nagging feeling of "what is wrong with ME?" I remember trying for 2.5 years with DS and we were in our late twenties so friends and family were producing offspring like dang fruit flies!! Alas my BFP came and then 10 months later another came and that was twins so I swear it's either feast or famine sometimes! I'm rooting for ya and hope those new tests will bring BFPs!

Marathon Girl - I keep meaning to ask if you are a marathon runner. How are you doing? When are you testing? I tested again this morning and got a BFN! My guy is kind of funny in that he's got a science type brain and just does't understand why, if we do everything at the right time, I'm not pregnant. Even this morning with the BFN he kept staring at this stark white stick saying "I see a line - I swear I do - don't YOU see it?" It was so sad - to see him want something so badly. He's 49 and has never had kids and he swears he KNOWS we are going to have twins. I hope he's right but....

Bonnie - what's up girl? Are you in school? You mentioned something about homework. Don't worry much about not getting the bd in at the "right" spot. I swear I was taking a break and trying NOT to get preggers last January and avoided sex many days before the O time. AND that was the month I has a BFP. Honestly sometimes I think if I could only slip back into that mentality and NOT try so friggin hard that maybe.....

Fx'd for us all!


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> Bonnie - what's up girl? Are you in school? You mentioned something about homework. Don't worry much about not getting the bd in at the "right" spot. I swear I was taking a break and trying NOT to get preggers last January and avoided sex many days before the O time. AND that was the month I has a BFP. Honestly sometimes I think if I could only slip back into that mentality and NOT try so friggin hard that maybe.....
> 
> Fx'd for us all!

hiya faith,
yes i am taking two online classes towards my bs in healthcare management. the plan is for me to stay home with junior and finish school....next fall semester isn't looking so hot! :haha:
another 8 classes left after this semester-i had taken the summer and fall off (getting to know db :winkwink:) wishing now i had stuck to one class but it was actually cheaper taking two instead of one. my motivation has been sucked into the ttc world and my motivation is lacking:dohh:

i am considering not temping next cycle but i love the all information you get from it. idk-im really torn

so yeah-dpo8, bfn of course:dohh: i really dont know why i bothered


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/060a99d8.jpg. This ones from amazon ,hope this helps babes ,x


----------



## Bonnie1990

truely cracking up now despie! 
(hope you dont mind me calling you that-i see you a lot on LL's threads!)

so :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:right now!


----------



## Desperado167

Bonnie1990 said:


> truely cracking up now despie!
> (hope you dont mind me calling you that-i see you a lot on LL's threads!)
> 
> so :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:right now!

U have give me a lift today too so thanks babe and call me wot ever u want ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

i wonder if i can find it about town somewhere and start tonight!! 
oh how evil am I? I mean we! muwahhhhaaaa!:devil::devil::devil::angelnot::angelnot::angelnot::angelnot:


----------



## marathongirl

faithmum said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Yea I also use softcups and the clear blue fertility monitor and pre seed and guiffasen and give oh horny goats weed wen he can't manage it :haha:
> 
> Desperado - WELCOME! You crack me up!! You've got quite the arsenal of baby making materials don't ya girl. Sounds like you've been through a lot with the losses and I'm sorry for that. You will find so many wonderful like-minded women on these boards - I'm so glad you are here.
> 
> Skweek - I know the feeling about friends around you getting BFPs. No doubt you are truly happy for them but then you have this nagging feeling of "what is wrong with ME?" I remember trying for 2.5 years with DS and we were in our late twenties so friends and family were producing offspring like dang fruit flies!! Alas my BFP came and then 10 months later another came and that was twins so I swear it's either feast or famine sometimes! I'm rooting for ya and hope those new tests will bring BFPs!
> 
> Marathon Girl - I keep meaning to ask if you are a marathon runner. How are you doing? When are you testing? I tested again this morning and got a BFN! My guy is kind of funny in that he's got a science type brain and just does't understand why, if we do everything at the right time, I'm not pregnant. Even this morning with the BFN he kept staring at this stark white stick saying "I see a line - I swear I do - don't YOU see it?" It was so sad - to see him want something so badly. He's 49 and has never had kids and he swears he KNOWS we are going to have twins. I hope he's right but....
> 
> Bonnie - what's up girl? Are you in school? You mentioned something about homework. Don't worry much about not getting the bd in at the "right" spot. I swear I was taking a break and trying NOT to get preggers last January and avoided sex many days before the O time. AND that was the month I has a BFP. Honestly sometimes I think if I could only slip back into that mentality and NOT try so friggin hard that maybe.....
> 
> Fx'd for us all!Click to expand...

Faithmum- thanks for asking. Yes I am a marathon runner and I have also done 5 ironman triathlons including the big one in Kona:wacko: I am not doing crazy things like that right now as I know it can affect your fertility....
My dh and I love to run together and I have stopped all together just a gut feeling that it's better but it's very hard for me.
Welcome Desperado I'm glad we meet again:winkwink:
I do also find it hard to understand why when you time it all right you still don't get the BFP:shrug: dh also struggles with it but I try to explain! Lol:wacko:
I won't test until at least next weekend as I am only 4 dpo and I can't take seeing the BFN's
Fx'd for everyone:hugs:


----------



## faithmum

Argh!!!! Can I VENT??? I swear if I were an obgyn I'd be so much MORE empathetic than mine!!! She made me feel so stupid today for asking for a preg test. I was THERE for another matter but hello??? She is my doc! She also made me feel stupid for using opks and bbt and told me things I ALREADY knew like bbt gives you information about O after the fact. Meanwhile she peaks at my chart and says at my chart and tells me it looks great. She looked ate crossways and responded to my request for a preg test 12dpo with "But you're not even late yet! We can't test - it's too early". I get it but I'm also 45 with a very finite number of chances here and could use some undestanding! 

Thanks for listening/reading. I really needed to vent. Took test with fmu and neg - not looking good for me :(


----------



## faithmum

I am venting from my phone - sorry about typos!!


----------



## Desperado167

faithmum said:


> Argh!!!! Can I VENT??? I swear if I were an obgyn I'd be so much MORE empathetic than mine!!! She made me feel so stupid today for asking for a preg test. I was THERE for another matter but hello??? She is my doc! She also made me feel stupid for using opks and bbt and told me things I ALREADY knew like bbt gives you information about O after the fact. Meanwhile she peaks at my chart and says at my chart and tells me it looks great. She looked ate crossways and responded to my request for a preg test 12dpo with "But you're not even late yet! We can't test - it's too early". I get it but I'm also 45 with a very finite number of chances here and could use some undestanding!
> 
> Thanks for listening/reading. I really needed to vent. Took test with fmu and neg - not looking good for me :(

Am sorry she was an ass :growlmad::growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Vent away
Some docs have no bedside manner
An why wouldn't they be for us being proactive and OPK and temping?
I look at it this way....if I need to go to the doc or see a specialist down the line I have data. Data that the doc can't collect in one visit
What if they told me to go spend another 2-3 months OPK and bbt and then come back and see what it shows? No I have it in hand already. 
I am maximizing my chances at conception by using easy to obtain tools
Not hocus pocus. Not black market illegal as dangerous methods. 
Wtf! Why do we have to have more flipping common sence than a damn doctor?
It's not always about blood works and drug!
Grrrrrr god I feel for you and I'm not even there yet!

Oh and dpo12....hang in there a bit longer. It's not over yet. Save yourself a few bucks and a stick by some poke happy teenager. Lmao


----------



## Desperado167

Well said bonnie :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

I really felt insecure with myself when I started all of this. I thought I was going overboard. Researching and temping and OPK'ing. But it had been an amazing learning experience and if god forbid we need to take further action I feel I steps ahead in the game. So what if DB thinks I'm a little nuts. God if he knew half of what I did or spent! Hahahah


----------



## Desperado167

Bonnie1990 said:


> I really felt insecure with myself when I started all of this. I thought I was going overboard. Researching and temping and OPK'ing. But it had been an amazing learning experience and if god forbid we need to take further action I feel I steps ahead in the game. So what if DB thinks I'm a little nuts. God if he knew half of what I did or spent! Hahahah

Same here ,my oh would kill me


----------



## marathongirl

Faithmum- Sorry your doctor was such an ass as Despie said. I am so done with my doctor. After my mc he had the audacity to ask me why I wanted to have another child so badly!!WTF. Like it's his business anyways. It was like he was judging me for wanting to have a baby at the ripe old age of 42. I was so upset. I feel so much better that i will deal more directly with my FS now. He said to come back in 3 months but if I fall pregnant before than to come in so he can follow my pregnancy. I'm done with stupid doctors. I'm done with them judging for us using the opk's and the bbt like we are trying too hard.Whatever I don't think you can try too hard for anything that you really want. That's my piece ladies


----------



## Bonnie1990

WHERE IN THE BLOODY HELL DO THESE DOCTOR GET OFF TELLING US WHAT THE F WE SHOULD OR SHOULDN'T DO!!!

WE ARE PAYING GOOD MONEY( or taxes for nhs) FOR THESE SERVICES SO UNLESS IT IS A DANGER TO OUR HEALTH SHUT THE HELL UP AND HELP US DO WHAT IT TAKES DAMMIT!

Grrrrrrrr!

Sorry. So annoyed at these jackass docs you all have !


----------



## faithmum

Thanks for all that girls!! So well put! I am looking for a different doc post haste. You know what she recommended for lubricant rather than pressed is egg white! Get with the friggin 21st century!!! I fully agree that we are not walking in with some black magic potion - this is BASIC science and well proven to help women conceive. I just hate that superiority God complex they can adopt. Thanks again :)


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ewwwwe! Can you say SALMONELLA!!:sick::sick::sick:


----------



## faithmum

Oh yeah I'm bringing sexy back with salmonella! Gives new meaning to catchin' the egg! By the way Bonnie - I was lmao with the saving my money on the strips


----------



## Bonnie1990

So bfn on dpo 10. Someone please tell me why I bother???!!!:haha::dohh:


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie - why do torture ourselves?? It's like the 2ww turns us all into masochistic psychopaths?? I didn't test this morning because I Wanted to just have a day before AF walks over the threshhold where I can hold on to a bit of hope. 

I am really hoping you get your BFP this month girl!

Oh - forgot to comment about your classes. You are an awesome mom going back to school (grandma too although you look WAY too young for that). I went back when the kids were in elementary. I'm so happy I did but I know how hard it is to do when you've got a family so rock on sista - I'm proud of you.


----------



## Desperado167

Bonnie1990 said:


> So bfn on dpo 10. Someone please tell me why I bother???!!!:haha::dohh:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> (grandma too although you look WAY too young for that)

Lol thanks faithmum-but the profile pic is my daughter and son and his baby! I wish I looked 17 again!


----------



## faithmum

Hey Marahon Girl - I was so mad yesterday I forgot that I wanted to comment on your running. I have several girlfriends who, in their late 30's decided to start running and many of them have done half marathons. They have all felt an incredible sense of accomplishment after they finish - no matter what the times are or even if they had to walk some. I'm impressed with you!!! Triathlons too? Amazing!! Glad you're taking time off for now though. I ttc DS (14) for 2.5 years with unexplained fertility - finally after I finally did fall preg my doc said that my BMI was way to low. That's not a problem anymore!


----------



## marathongirl

faithmum said:


> Hey Marahon Girl - I was so mad yesterday I forgot that I wanted to comment on your running. I have several girlfriends who, in their late 30's decided to start running and many of them have done half marathons. They have all felt an incredible sense of accomplishment after they finish - no matter what the times are or even if they had to walk some. I'm impressed with you!!! Triathlons too? Amazing!! Glad you're taking time off for now though. I ttc DS (14) for 2.5 years with unexplained fertility - finally after I finally did fall preg my doc said that my BMI was way to low. That's not a problem anymore!

Thanks Faithmum- I have been active all my life and started competing in track in high school. It's such a big part of my life now that I can't imagine giving it up forever. But for now I am willing to slow down,I know it's the right thing to do. I just think everything is harder when you're in your 40's and I think I need to conserve my energy for making a sticky bean:flower:
I really hope af doesn't show up for you tomorrow. Fx'd for your BFP:hugs:

Fx'd for you too Bonnie. It's still quite early for you,you're definitely not out yet:thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> Hey Marahon Girl - I was so mad yesterday I forgot that I wanted to comment on your running. I have several girlfriends who, in their late 30's decided to start running and many of them have done half marathons. They have all felt an incredible sense of accomplishment after they finish - no matter what the times are or even if they had to walk some. I'm impressed with you!!! Triathlons too? Amazing!! Glad you're taking time off for now though. I ttc DS (14) for 2.5 years with unexplained fertility - finally after I finally did fall preg my doc said that my BMI was way to low. That's not a problem anymore!
> 
> Thanks Faithmum- I have been active all my life and started competing in track in high school. It's such a big part of my life now that I can't imagine giving it up forever. But for now I am willing to slow down,I know it's the right thing to do. I just think everything is harder when you're in your 40's and I think I need to conserve my energy for making a sticky bean:flower:
> I really hope af doesn't show up for you tomorrow. Fx'd for your BFP:hugs:
> 
> Fx'd for you too Bonnie. It's still quite early for you,you're definitely not out yet:thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh marathon girl. I wish I liked to run. It looks so freeing but oh how I hate it!
I dreaded those running tests when I was in high school and army. But I am a fast walker!

And yes I know it is early still. Sarcasm doesn't convey properly in text form....the why do I bother was more meant to be funny than serious. But thanks for the vote of confidence! It is always appreciated.


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie- I know why you were saying it and I totally understand why you tested! I would've as well. Sometimes we just have to do it! I really hope you get your BFP this month! You are still young in my eyes though as I think every year after 40 just makes things tougher.You will get your BFP!!


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie1990 said:


> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> (grandma too although you look WAY too young for that)
> 
> Lol thanks faithmum-but the profile pic is my daughter and son and his baby! I wish I looked 17 again!Click to expand...

Phew - actually glad to hear that!!! I was thinking - I need to drink the water she's drinking! I'm sure you still look Fabulous:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> (grandma too although you look WAY too young for that)
> 
> Lol thanks faithmum-but the profile pic is my daughter and son and his baby! I wish I looked 17 again!Click to expand...
> 
> Phew - actually glad to hear that!!! I was thinking - I need to drink the water she's drinking! I'm sure you still look Fabulous:winkwink::winkwink:Click to expand...

<--------there you go...no special water! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie1990 said:


> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> (grandma too although you look WAY too young for that)
> 
> Lol thanks faithmum-but the profile pic is my daughter and son and his baby! I wish I looked 17 again!Click to expand...
> 
> Phew - actually glad to hear that!!! I was thinking - I need to drink the water she's drinking! I'm sure you still look Fabulous:winkwink::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> <--------there you go...no special water! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

You kidding me girl?? THAT is some good water - you look so young!! Awhile ago I was told by a sweet twenty something (God Bless Ya'll - wish I were there again) that she hopes to look as good as I do when she is THAT OLD. :growlmad: Baby it happens sooner than you know it!


----------



## marathongirl

How is everyone doing today?? Went for my 7 dpo progesterone test today. I just want to make sure my body is producing enough prog in the luteal phase. I know a little neurotic! Has anyone tested today?


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> How is everyone doing today?? Went for my 7 dpo progesterone test today. I just want to make sure my body is producing enough prog in the luteal phase. I know a little neurotic! Has anyone tested today?

oh duh of course.....like every morning because i have no willpower! lol:haha:
yeah it was neg:shrug:

when do you find out results?


----------



## faithmum

Well after running this ridiculous fever and feeling the worst I've felt in about a decade I went to the doc and tested positive.....for influenza type A. I even got the vaccine. I tested BFN this morning and then AF is showing her ugliness so that tomorrow will be CD1 for me. Darn it all. I had a really strong ovulation and bd'd til we were both worn out and....if only it were that easy. I am looking for any advice for next month ladies. What do you think? Desperado, you've got a lot you take....maybe I'll try something new. Last month I did soy for 5 days and fertile CM. I think it helped. 

Suggestions??


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing today?? Went for my 7 dpo progesterone test today. I just want to make sure my body is producing enough prog in the luteal phase. I know a little neurotic! Has anyone tested today?
> 
> oh duh of course.....like every morning because i have no willpower! lol:haha:
> yeah it was neg:shrug:
> 
> when do you find out results?Click to expand...

I got my results from my test. It was 30 for 7 dpo progesterone:shrug: I think it is a little on the low side? Do you or anyone else know about these numbers? There seems to be a lot of conflicting advice on the internet:shrug:
Sorry your test was a BFN:hugs:


----------



## marathongirl

faithmum said:


> Well after running this ridiculous fever and feeling the worst I've felt in about a decade I went to the doc and tested positive.....for influenza type A. I even got the vaccine. I tested BFN this morning and then AF is showing her ugliness so that tomorrow will be CD1 for me. Darn it all. I had a really strong ovulation and bd'd til we were both worn out and....if only it were that easy. I am looking for any advice for next month ladies. What do you think? Desperado, you've got a lot you take....maybe I'll try something new. Last month I did soy for 5 days and fertile CM. I think it helped.
> 
> Suggestions??

Sorry af showed up:hugs:
I'm not sure if you are taking it already but I would suggest coQ10. It is supposed to improve egg quality. My FS told me to take 600 mg a day. It is a bit expensive but.....:shrug: I also took maca this last cycle. It is supposed to balance hormones and I think it helped get me back to normal after my D and C. I take a lot of EFA's and my prenatal. Oh yeah and 50 mg of B6. 
I think I might be joining you in the March thread:shrug: my 7 dpo progesterone seemed a little low at 30:shrug:


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> Well after running this ridiculous fever and feeling the worst I've felt in about a decade I went to the doc and tested positive.....for influenza type A. I even got the vaccine. I tested BFN this morning and then AF is showing her ugliness so that tomorrow will be CD1 for me. Darn it all. I had a really strong ovulation and bd'd til we were both worn out and....if only it were that easy. I am looking for any advice for next month ladies. What do you think? Desperado, you've got a lot you take....maybe I'll try something new. Last month I did soy for 5 days and fertile CM. I think it helped.
> 
> Suggestions??

Damn witch faithmum. I have a feeling see will be my way this weekend 
12dpo and neg. oh well

I don't know anything about progesterone mg. there are creams though I hear some ladies using and I see online. 

Hugs to all.


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> Well after running this ridiculous fever and feeling the worst I've felt in about a decade I went to the doc and tested positive.....for influenza type A. I even got the vaccine. I tested BFN this morning and then AF is showing her ugliness so that tomorrow will be CD1 for me. Darn it all. I had a really strong ovulation and bd'd til we were both worn out and....if only it were that easy. I am looking for any advice for next month ladies. What do you think? Desperado, you've got a lot you take....maybe I'll try something new. Last month I did soy for 5 days and fertile CM. I think it helped.
> 
> Suggestions??
> 
> Damn witch faithmum. I have a feeling see will be my way this weekend
> 12dpo and neg. oh well
> 
> I don't know anything about progesterone mg. there are creams though I hear some ladies using and I see online.
> 
> Hugs to all.Click to expand...

I hope the witch doesn't show up for you this weekend. Damn witch:growlmad: of course there were a few times in my younger life where I was quite happy to see her:shrug: weird how life goes.
I have talked with my FS and he said that my number was within normal range but that if I wanted he would prescribe me the progesterone?:shrug: I will wait and see what pans out this cycle first I think...... Any thoughts ladies?


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faithmum said:
> 
> 
> Well after running this ridiculous fever and feeling the worst I've felt in about a decade I went to the doc and tested positive.....for influenza type A. I even got the vaccine. I tested BFN this morning and then AF is showing her ugliness so that tomorrow will be CD1 for me. Darn it all. I had a really strong ovulation and bd'd til we were both worn out and....if only it were that easy. I am looking for any advice for next month ladies. What do you think? Desperado, you've got a lot you take....maybe I'll try something new. Last month I did soy for 5 days and fertile CM. I think it helped.
> 
> Suggestions??
> 
> Damn witch faithmum. I have a feeling see will be my way this weekend
> 12dpo and neg. oh well
> 
> I don't know anything about progesterone mg. there are creams though I hear some ladies using and I see online.
> 
> Hugs to all.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope the witch doesn't show up for you this weekend. Damn witch:growlmad: of course there were a few times in my younger life where I was quite happy to see her:shrug: weird how life goes.
> I have talked with my FS and he said that my number was within normal range but that if I wanted he would prescribe me the progesterone?:shrug: I will wait and see what pans out this cycle first I think...... Any thoughts ladies?Click to expand...

If he is willing and it sounds like its simple enough to give it a shot.


----------



## faithmum

Thanks so much for the advice and encouragement MG and Bonnie. MG I would certainly do the progesterone supplements. One of my girlfriends had many m/c's until she started the progesterone early on and she has a beautiful little girl now. 

I will try the CoQ10 and up my dose of B6. This cycle I did 200 mg soy CD2-6 and I had showed a strong ovulation so I thought I'd try it again but maybe CD 3-7. Thoughts?I also did Fertile CM and that helped with a few days of EWCM. I don't think I'll do the marathon bd this month either. It just about killed us and I don't think it was the best for sperm quality (??). Heck - I don't know. At the end of the day maybe none of my eggs are fluffy anymore. 

I hope you girls get your BFPs. Wishing baby dust to you.


----------



## Bonnie1990

What is the recommended dose of coq10?
I was going to get some and read the label an it said not to take if pregnant or breast feeding and I backed off till I did more research. 

Have any of you tried the fsh tests? I'm thinking about ordering but I have to order quick because you test on cd3-5. 
Any thoughts?

Bedtimes
Hugs girls


----------



## faithmum

Hey there Bonnie - I read some mixed reviews on the fsh test. Seems a lot of women felt it was not accurate. Honestly, if you're getting temps, opks and CM lined up I would assume you're ovulating OK. 

G'night and hugs.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Bfn but big temp spike......hmmmmmm


----------



## marathongirl

Thanks as well Faithmum and Bonnie. My FS prescribed the progesterone for me so I think I will wait and see what happens this cycle and if nothing I will start in next cycle around cd 20 he recommended.
As for the coQ10 my FS said 600 mg a day!!! It's expensive but what the heck if it helps!
Hmmmm Bonnie I wouldn't count yourself out yet,the temp spike sounds promising!
I did the fsh and prolactin and estrogen tests and all came out really good so I don't know. My doc said we should have no trouble conceiving????


----------



## faithmum

FX'd for you girls!! 

Don't worry about BFN - temp spike looks promising. I'm going to do my best next cycle to not mess with the hpt early. They can reallyl mess with your head. 


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> Thanks as well Faithmum and Bonnie. My FS prescribed the progesterone for me so I think I will wait and see what happens this cycle and if nothing I will start in next cycle around cd 20 he recommended.
> As for the coQ10 my FS said 600 mg a day!!! It's expensive but what the heck if it helps!
> Hmmmm Bonnie I wouldn't count yourself out yet,the temp spike sounds promising!
> I did the fsh and prolactin and estrogen tests and all came out really good so I don't know. My doc said we should have no trouble conceiving????

Good luck with the progesterone. Is it a cream or suppository? I know they also have injectible but I think that is only for if and time they have it daily till like 12 weeks or something!

Do you take the coq10 the entire cycle or just until ov?
Also do you split the dose or all at once?


----------



## Bonnie1990

faithmum said:


> FX'd for you girls!!
> 
> Don't worry about BFN - temp spike looks promising. I'm going to do my best next cycle to not mess with the hpt early. They can reallyl mess with your head.
> 
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Yeah u was gonna do that this month :haha: on me!
Idk-it gives me something to DO....to participate and not just sit there
I think I am so used to the negatives I will be in shock to see a line!
I don't think they mess with my head that much becuase I really am not expecting to see anything. And they are so cheap online. I would never go this crazy if I had to pay the drugstore prices!
Even the frers I bought I had a coupon and it was a bonus 3 for 2 pack:rofl:


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> marathongirl said:
> 
> 
> Thanks as well Faithmum and Bonnie. My FS prescribed the progesterone for me so I think I will wait and see what happens this cycle and if nothing I will start in next cycle around cd 20 he recommended.
> As for the coQ10 my FS said 600 mg a day!!! It's expensive but what the heck if it helps!
> Hmmmm Bonnie I wouldn't count yourself out yet,the temp spike sounds promising!
> I did the fsh and prolactin and estrogen tests and all came out really good so I don't know. My doc said we should have no trouble conceiving????
> 
> Good luck with the progesterone. Is it a cream or suppository? I know they also have injectible but I think that is only for if and time they have it daily till like 12 weeks or something!
> 
> Do you take the coq10 the entire cycle or just until ov?
> Also do you split the dose or all at once?Click to expand...

Temp spike looks promising!!!:flower:
As for the coQ 10 I took it the whole cycle and split the dose to 300mg in the am and 300 in the pm. It is safe to take until you get your BFP:thumbup:
I haven't got the progesterone yet. I think I am going to wait until next cycle if nothing happens this time around:shrug: Keep us posted:hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Am I crazy or do I have a triphaseic chart starting at 8dpo??

Triphasic Pattern and Pregnancy


----------



## faithmum

Bonnie - I'm not an expert yet with charts but I've been reading a lot and yours looks great! 

MG - My DB found 600 mg capsules of the CoQ10 and you're right; they are pricey. I think 60 capsules was $50. I read up on it though and it looks like it could be beneficial for a lot of different areas so who know? Maybe I'll be a lifetime use of the stuff. 

I have everything x'd for you girls.


----------



## Bonnie1990

ok so now i am TOTALLY confused!](*,)](*,)

I posted asking if my chart was triphasic and someone answered that its not yet (which i understand and agree with-like after ov you need at least 3 elevated temps-today would be two)

BUT-->> she is positive that i ov on the 14th not the 11th that ff has down:shrug:

AND i just changed the setting in ff from advanced to research and IT CHANGED OV TO 14! WTH???
it also stays on 14 im FAM mode
but in opk mode it switches to the 13th!

when did i flipping ov! this is insane!



so that would make me 11 DPO (or 12) today instead of 14DPO
50% of the setting were for the 14th day so i guess i will go with majority rules......
It also makes my BD schedule/chances much better
and means that i have been testing CRAZY :wacko:early so no wonder they are all bfn

BTW-:bfn: this am :dohh::haha:

So i dont know what to think except to wait. :nope: now if af doesnt come tomorrow am i late or is it not due yet? :cry::cry:

god how i hate not knowing!:growlmad:
I wish my body gave me some clues like ov cramps so i would know

and i have a headache-its no wonder trying to figure this mess out! lol

How are you ladies doing today?


----------



## skweek35

Hey Bonnie, 
OMW!!! what a dilema?? If only our charts were easier to read!!! 

I seem to be coming down with a cold at the mo!!! :grr: 
Just what I need right before my hospital appointment on March 7th!! I had better get over this cold so I can keep that appointment!! 

Meant to be going out for dinner tonight with the family for my birthday - just hope I can keep my eyes open till about 10pm. 
I also tested this morning - I'm only 11DPO today and also BFN. 
I think AF is due around Wednesday or Thursday!


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> Hey Bonnie,
> OMW!!! what a dilema?? If only our charts were easier to read!!!
> 
> I seem to be coming down with a cold at the mo!!! :grr:
> Just what I need right before my hospital appointment on March 7th!! I had better get over this cold so I can keep that appointment!!
> 
> Meant to be going out for dinner tonight with the family for my birthday - just hope I can keep my eyes open till about 10pm.
> I also tested this morning - I'm only 11DPO today and also BFN.
> I think AF is due around Wednesday or Thursday!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:

what do you have on the 7th? im sorry if i missed it or forgot:dohh: too many threads to follow sometimes! lol

haha-i guess we are now the same dpo!


----------



## skweek35

Thanks hun! 
I suffer with coccydynia - aka the pain in my arse!! 
I have a procedure on the 7th where they are going to knock me out and give me an injection into the space between the last 2 digits of my spine. This will at least kill the pain for another 2 -3 months. Hopefully by then I get access the private health care to see someone private to get it sorted properly instead of just killing the pain. 
I havent really talked much about this on here. 
Yup both 11DPO today or somewhere about there. 
when are you planning on testing again?


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> Thanks hun!
> I suffer with coccydynia - aka the pain in my arse!!
> I have a procedure on the 7th where they are going to knock me out and give me an injection into the space between the last 2 digits of my spine. This will at least kill the pain for another 2 -3 months. Hopefully by then I get access the private health care to see someone private to get it sorted properly instead of just killing the pain.
> I havent really talked much about this on here.
> Yup both 11DPO today or somewhere about there.
> when are you planning on testing again?


yes i do recall you mentioning that
good luck with the block

well the only test i have left at the moment is a frer
considering stopping at the dollar store for a few cheapos just to kill time with...idk....what a dork i am

how about you?


----------



## skweek35

I have about 20+ HPT's - 1 FRER, 2 Boots, and a bunch of cheapies off the internet!! 
Thought I would satisfy my POAS addiction and see if I can cure myself once and for all!!! 
So I might just test every morning till AF shows up or I get a BFP! 
I landed up getting up at 6:30am to pee and wasn't awake enough to cope with finding test strips so will most likely set everything out tonight so that I can test with FMU tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well i stopped and bought a 3 pack of rite aid store brand tests. :haha:


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> Well i stopped and bought a 3 pack of rite aid store brand tests. :haha:

I'm wondering if you will get your BFP this month:shrug: especially since you think you may have o'd later:shrug: I would say you are still in the game:winkwink:


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Well i stopped and bought a 3 pack of rite aid store brand tests. :haha:
> 
> I'm wondering if you will get your BFP this month:shrug: especially since you think you may have o'd later:shrug: I would say you are still in the game:winkwink:Click to expand...

I hope so! Bd times were better for late ov!
I'm not out yet....although I had no patience today ?pms


----------



## skweek35

I am so with you on that one Bonnie - still not out but I'm emotional as ever!! I just couldnt stop crying yesterday afternoon and then when my parents went to the wrong restuarant for dinner last night I had a right go at them!!! I'm never this emotional!! 

Another :bfn: this morning.


----------



## Bonnie1990

Another bfn and a major temp drop. 
That coincides with af originally being due today :cry:
Guess I better "pad up" and prepare :cry:


----------



## skweek35

Boohoo to the :bfn:'s!!! I'm just waiting for the :witch: to arrive now! 
And then hoping next cycle is a short one. With DF being away when I'm meant to be OVing I just want the next cycle to be over with soon!!


----------



## Bonnie1990

skweek35 said:


> Boohoo to the :bfn:'s!!! I'm just waiting for the :witch: to arrive now!
> And then hoping next cycle is a short one. With DF being away when I'm meant to be OVing I just want the next cycle to be over with soon!!

How rude of him to be away when you need him!
Tell him he must come home at least every other night lol


----------



## skweek35

I told him that but then withdrew that by saying maybe I just need a month off from TTCing! 
This is all starting to get to me TBH!! 
While straightening my hair yesterday I had a full blown melt down!! I kept crying - all to do with my nail lady getting her BFP after just 3 months of TTCing. I am now considering telling her I am going to give my nails a break for a few months just so I dont have to see her. But I obviously wont tell her the last bit!! 
She is only 7 weeks today and I dont think I can cope with seeing her growing belly right now!!! I know this is really irrational - but I should be getting my BFP first!!! 
ITS JUST NOT FAIR!!!! :cry: 

Sorry rant over I think 
:cry: 
So maybe a month or 2 off from all this and staying away from here will do me good!! 
IDK?


----------



## Bonnie1990

OUCH....I want to cry with you Hun
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## skweek35

I seem to be fine with people on here falling preggers but recently it seems to be the people who I know personally that I have an issue. 
I really dont know what to do?


----------



## Bonnie1990

I don't know what to tell you to do. I don't have people around me getting pg except on here. There is one woman I work with but she is about to pop. 
So for me sometimes it's harder on here even though I am still so happy for them. 
I had it all planned out how to tell DB. I need to give him a list of dates of some things and I was going to put jr's due date on it.


----------



## skweek35

I have so many people around me who are preggers or just had their babies!! Getting more difficult now though!! 
aaawww thats so sweet!! I dont know how I'm going to tell DF. 
Just looked at my dates - will be OVing around Easter weekend time - if my cycle stays at 28 days. And :wohoo: I will be on school holidays then too!! YAY YAY 
So FXed I will be nicely relaxed by then and able to catch that eggy!! 
Will then be testing around the end of April.


----------



## Bonnie1990

well i guess you can look at the plus side...you can work your arse off now and loose some extra weight this month to keep your mind off of things :rofl::rofl::rofl::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:


----------



## skweek35

Bonnie1990 said:


> well i guess you can look at the plus side...you can work your arse off now and loose some extra weight this month to keep your mind off of things :rofl::rofl::rofl::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:

:flower: Bonnie you are sooo sweet!! thanks for those words of encouragement!!! :flower:
Just what I needed to hear!! 
:winkwink:Just opened a slab of chocolate!! it always seems to solve problems!!:winkwink: :haha:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Ahhh chocolate!
I'm looking forward to a couple of wine coolers when she shows herself
No sign of her yet. :shrug:


----------



## skweek35

I shared a lovely bottle of rose :wine:with my mom last night!! it was sooo nice!! Although it was rather strong stuff and went straight to my head!!!:drunk:


----------



## marathongirl

Congrats skweek! Too funny you were already thinking you were out. I think that we get our BFP when we least expect it!!

Bonnie-Fx'd for you. I know we will get our BFP's very soon


----------



## Bonnie1990

You too mg!
:dust:


----------



## skweek35

marathongirl said:


> Congrats skweek! Too funny you were already thinking you were out. I think that we get our BFP when we least expect it!!
> 
> Bonnie-Fx'd for you. I know we will get our BFP's very soon

Thanks so much hun, 
I just figured - as I had been exercising so much and hadnt seen IB - that there was no chance of a BFP for me. And also after 2 BFN's in as many days!! There is always a chance!!! :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Congrats skweek ,wonderful news :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Well :witch: stopped by. Back to the drawing board
I think I'm going to pick up coq10 today and start that
Too much stress last month
3rd times the charm right?


----------



## Desperado167

Bonnie1990 said:


> Well :witch: stopped by. Back to the drawing board
> I think I'm going to pick up coq10 today and start that
> Too much stress last month
> 3rd times the charm right?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bonnie1990

Thanks despie. How are you doing?


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie1990 said:


> Well :witch: stopped by. Back to the drawing board
> I think I'm going to pick up coq10 today and start that
> Too much stress last month
> 3rd times the charm right?

Sorry Bonnie:hugs::hugs:
I don't think I'm too far behind you. My temp dropped a lot this AM although still above coverline. I don't hold out too much hope and now I feel I wish she would just show up so we can get on with it:wacko:


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> Bonnie1990 said:
> 
> 
> Well :witch: stopped by. Back to the drawing board
> I think I'm going to pick up coq10 today and start that
> Too much stress last month
> 3rd times the charm right?
> 
> Sorry Bonnie:hugs::hugs:
> I don't think I'm too far behind you. My temp dropped a lot this AM although still above coverline. I don't hold out too much hope and now I feel I wish she would just show up so we can get on with it:wacko:Click to expand...

Yeah...I hate those nosedives. Mine had done the same but came back up a bit so i thought maybe is make it. Af showed at 3 am so obviously below cover line this am. 
I started the coq10 today. Stopped at store on way to work. Faithmum mentioned she thought you take b6 too?

Hope she either comes quick or better yet stays away!


----------



## marathongirl

Actually Bonnie I am right with you. Af just reared her ugly self


----------



## marathongirl

Bonnie- I do take 50mg of B6 as well and I think it has helped my lp become longer again after my mc.Let's be cycle buddies!! I know it will happen soon for both of us.


----------



## Bonnie1990

marathongirl said:


> Bonnie- I do take 50mg of B6 as well and I think it has helped my lp become longer again after my mc.Let's be cycle buddies!! I know it will happen soon for both of us.

Definitely cycle buddies!
Sorry she got you Stupid witch lol
I think I'll skip the b6. My cycle is pretty spot on. 
I'm worried about the eggies. 
I have had many X-rays over the years so i think the coq10 is good start
I also ordered fsh tests that I will do days 3-5


----------



## skweek35

So sorry to hear that the ugly :witch: got you ladies!! hang in there, Your :bfp:'s are just around the corner.


----------

